# Passer de Thunderbird à Mail ?



## nlex (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je voudrais passer mes mails de Thunderbird (Mac) dans Mail.app, existe-t-il une solution simple ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2010)

bonjour
c'est multi traité
une des solutions simples
créer un compte imap dans thunderbird ET Mail

dans thunderbird tu mets tes archives sur le compte imap
elles seront uploadées sur le serveur imap

et sans rien faire tu te retrouves avec les archives accessibles dans Mail
ou via tout autre logiciel ou tout autre ordi mac-pc configuré avec cet imap

ensuite tu peux soit laisser en ligne sur serveur imap

soit
laisser en ligne ET faire une copie en dur , qui elle sera sur le mac -par simple glisser deposer dans des BAL persos crées  dans Mail


----------



## nlex (20 Février 2010)

ok merci bien


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2010)

l'autre solution
les methodes d'export  ( expliquées chez Tbird)  et/ou import via l'outil d'import incorporé à Mail d'archives d'autres logiciels de messagerie ( ici ce serait " autres" dans la liste)
c'est plus geek mais  résultat globalement identique

Avec un avantage en plus si methode imap
ca te fait une sauvegarde en ligne en sup !

Attention si c'est un message ca se fait en quelques dixiemes de secondes
si c'est des milliers  calculer en heures , voire jours si enorme base

edit
gmail fait ca très bien (google a le plus gros reseau privé  de serveurs du monde)

edit2
et ne pas oublier un detail
dans la majorité des cas tes  très anciennes archives tu ne les liras pas toutes les 10 minutes
et en imap elles sont recherchables ( via recherche mail ou via interface navigateur) sans avoir besoin d'une copie en dur sur le mac 
aussi copier en local que l'essentiel peut etre une économie de temps


*Note du modo :* Pour passer de Thunderbird à Mail, comme il est précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster siffle, il faut commencet par passer d'Applications à Internet et réseau !

On déménage !


----------

